# My sons 1st deer.....Well....



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 9, 2011)

He didn't shoot it, but was in my two man ladder stand w/ me tonight when I shot it...Just plain and simply the funnest hunt I have ever had...







I taught him well on holding the deer out in front of him for the picture...LOL

It is probably just a nice 2½ year old deer scoring in the low 120's, but was just a great hunt...

We had a doe and a couple of little ones come in just before and he could not stop laughing out loud because the deer were about 15 yards from us and he could see the big does BUTT...lol...I think he got his first little feel of buck fever...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

Sean that is an awesome experience. That's so cool your son was with you. Nice buck too! Congrats! I love bow hunting, but haven't been out in years now. That's a tough kid to hang out in a tree stand with you in today's cold!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice buck Sean.  That deer will prolly mean more than any others being you were with your son. It will only get better watching him take his first.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys...I normally would have let a deer this size walk...The fact that my son was with me, changed lots of things...

It makes you look at things thru the eyes of a little boy...

And as of right now I am still seeing...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome deer man! I didn't have any luck, but my brother got a nice size doe in the pm.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 10, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Thanks guys...I normally would have let a deer this size walk...The fact that my son was with me, changed lots of things...
> 
> It makes you look at things thru the eyes of a little boy...
> 
> And as of right now I am still seeing...


 I think that deer will score a little higher than 120 I give it 128 good mass count and pretty clean


----------



## Blazin (Jan 10, 2011)

Very awesome! A day you both will remember, good job on gettin the boy into the outdoors!


----------



## dieselram (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats!!! Nice buck... Thats one you guys will remember for a long time.... Great job!!!


----------



## KD57 (Jan 10, 2011)

Get that boy a bow !!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a goodun. Hope is feelin good about it. He deserves some braggin rights on that one.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 10, 2011)

Atta boy's for both son and Dad, and I'll throw one in for Sooner again, too.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Atta boy's for both son and Dad, and I'll throw one in for Sooner again, too.


 
Sooner was there...LOL..He came out and helped me drag it out...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 10, 2011)

You might be a redneck if, you use a slim jim wrapper to tie your tag to your deer...


----------



## Blazin (Jan 10, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You might be a redneck if, you use a slim jim wrapper to tie your tag to your deer...


 
Least it was just the wrapper and not the slim jim..then you'd qualify for full blown redneck


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is one that Sooner took...We hunt alot together and am glad he was there to spend the moment with us...


----------



## wendell (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats!

Does this mean there will be venison at the GTG this year?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 10, 2011)

First weekend in August, unless the river Whapaheini is too high. Right, Sean...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> First weekend in August, unless the river Whapaheini is too high. Right, Sean...


 
Nope, I will be living on a house boat that weekend...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 10, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Nope, I will be living on a house boat that weekend...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ah, fine, but you gonna have room for one of them big logs on it, right? No worries on the cookies, we'll pitch em overboard like the woodchuckas in the commercial.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wish I could say I was going to have another GTG this year, but not sure it is gonna happen...Lots of stuff already on my plate and if I don't get that stuff done my wife is gonna field dress and hang me up...:taped:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 10, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Wish I could say I was going to have another GTG this year, but not sure it is gonna happen...Lots of stuff already on my plate and *if I don't get that stuff done my wife is gonna field dress and hang me up.*..:taped:


Can you get her to post pics of that event.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jan 10, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Wish I could say I was going to have another GTG this year, but not sure it is gonna happen...Lots of stuff already on my plate and if I don't get that stuff done my wife is gonna field dress and hang me up...:taped:


 
Ed will help you.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 10, 2011)

wendell said:


> Ed will help you.


 
Yes I will.  Like the old saying.... The second GTG is always 10 times easier.


----------



## wendell (Jan 10, 2011)

As everyone already knows, Ed, you are an outstanding human being.

The thought of no GTG at Sean's this year makes me very, very, sad.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 10, 2011)

wendell said:


> .
> 
> The thought of no GTG at Sean's this year makes me very, very, sad.


 
It makes many people very, very, *very*, *very* sad.


----------



## wendell (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope Sean realizes the enormity of his decision and how it will affect the lives of so many individuals. I hope he doesn't ruin the rest of my life.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 11, 2011)

wendell said:


> Ed will help you.


 
I thought you meant Ed was gonna help my wife field dress and hang me up?....


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 11, 2011)

wendell said:


> I hope Sean realizes the enormity of his decision and how it will affect the lives of so many individuals. I hope he doesn't ruin the rest of my life.


 
i was so looking forward to it but does Sean care NO hes planning to ride some house boat while i have a leak in my cardboard house my dad is gone he has Sooner to help him carry deer out of the woods my dad cant help me carry my fries from the Wendys hes dead does Sean care NO we say have another GTG Sean does he care NO now i dont care why must i still be here with no hope of a GTG at Seans i wish God would have a GTG at Seans house and then we could have his brother cook again and Sooner will help hes a good dad but Sean says NO the scenic river vista is not for you why must he be so selfish i was hoping to bring Zara and her twin sisters Tara and Fara but now they don't want to be around me cause i can't go to Seans why do people have to be so mean


----------



## wendell (Jan 11, 2011)

Wish I could rep ya for that!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 11, 2011)

Got him. 8433Jefftech37:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## olyman (Jan 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Can you get her to post pics of that event.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
X"S 2,,was thinking the same---


----------

